# RETROFIT 5AD Lane departure warning & coding



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello, i want help about the retrofit of line assist.

My car has this options:

S5ACA FERNLICHTASSISTENT Asistente de luz de carretera
S5AGA SPURWECHSELWARNUNG Aviso cambio de carril
S8THA SPEED LIMIT INFO SPEED LIMIT INFO

So it has the camera requiered for the tracking of the road lines and the vibrator on steering wheel.

I think i should buy a new button board like this:










numbered from left to right actually my car has the number 1,2 and 5 button.

Can anyone help me?

I think that maybe the buttons board is the same and i only should remove a dummy lid.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mateforrest said:


> Hello, i want help about the retrofit of line assist.
> 
> My car has this options:
> 
> ...


There is already a Thread for this, and the solution for 5AD Retrofit is there:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=627079


----------

